# Sts System Is Amazing



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

I met Joe Goade and talked with him for a couple hrs.And he show me his bow with this system on it,and i impressed,not that my bowtech had hand shock but when we just tried it on my Allegiance i was beside my self.This sts system is great.Just for my own and a buudys opinion on it.My buddy has a concept 99 bow and it has alittle bit well alot of hand shock for what i am used to,and i put this on his bow and i was shock none what so ever it had elimnated all of his hand shock.He wanted it right then and there.It had made his bow quieter,didnt loose any speed,AND NO HAND VIBRATION AT ALL 

Has anyone else ever shot this sts system before.If so let me know your input or opinions on it 
I think its the best for the $$$$ $43.85 shipped PRIORITY MAIL 

If any one has any ?'s on this feel free to PM me or email me


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Bump It Up


----------



## GAM (May 22, 2002)

What is the STS system? and do they have a web site?


----------



## nshunter (Oct 10, 2004)

Have you got some pictures, where does it mount, how heavy, etc?
Questions questions questions!! LOL

Kevin


----------



## rogbo (Jan 2, 2004)

Got any other information on this system? Never heard of it. Perhaps a website? Thanks


----------



## DKN (Dec 14, 2003)

Come On John Lets Go People Want Info Now.


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

*STS pictures*

Ok everybody heres the pics.Every one who knows me know i dont BS anyone this really is great.I know of 6-7 pro's with this setup that i talked to in Kinder and they love em


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

*sts*

Please pm me or call Joe direct @1-731-286-6889
If anyone wants one or two just let Joe or me know

Now you can talk or pm Joe at STSman here on AT


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

*nshunter*

this mounts to the hole in the back of the riser,weight is 3 OZ thats light
the only thing that i seen is Hoyt's dont have holes in the back of the risers
Do they?


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

This is great bump it up


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Thanks for all the pm's this is a great system


----------



## 1moyard (Jan 2, 2004)

*Sts*

I picked a couple up last year after the Oakridge ASA. I shot it last part of the season and the wife still shoots hers. Two models to chose from one that mounts in the back hole on stabalizer or a mount that attaches to the front hole with a stud to attach the stabalizer. Weight is minimal and they work like a charm. String stops in the same place shot after shot and will help tighten the groups up.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*help*

does it work can it speed up bow what does it do how about on a hunting bow


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

It's an awesome system. He sold out quick in Kinder. John's right. It's pretty handy. Takes out all the string oscillation.


----------



## JungleFrog (Apr 15, 2004)

Do you lose any speed with this system. Seems to me that you are prematurely slowing down the string and therefore may lose some speed. I realize that it comes right up to where the string normally sits, but on the shot, the string goes beyond this point, still pushing the arrow. If you stop it early, you wouldnt get as full a power stroke, so you would lose speed. Let me know how your results have been with this in mind. THanks.


----------



## HODIE63 (Feb 24, 2004)

*Sts*

This is a simular system that comes standard on buckmasters. their shock stop attaches to the round cable guard and has three different thickness pads for a more custom feel. i even put one on my 04 freedom all american pro and it works wonders. i believe the price is $20-25 complete i highly recommend it.

happy shootin hodie


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

This looks a lot like the Buzz Buster Pearson sold. Theirs had problems staying put and it did not function with a Muzzy ZE rest. It was supposed to increase speed by stopping the string and leting more energy enter the arrow. I never measured any speed increase, but it did dampen additional vibration. Unfortunately it now keeps some other abandoned archery accessories company in the ole archers's gaget graveyard.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*What the STS does*

Whoever thinks the STS does the same thing as the Buckmaster (or Jennings) system, is completely wrong. Their system still allows the string to move forward and therefore, it still has some ocilation in the string. The STS is the ONLY solid mounted string suppressor made. It stops ALL string ocilation and vibration in the limbs and riser. The STS does not slow down arrow speed at all and does not gain arrow speed. The STS will not change the tune of the bow. The STS will tighten groups up, and stop the string from slapping your arm. If you have any questions, please call me or msg me and I will be happy to discuss what it will do for you. Or you can ask a few of these pros that are shooting the STS: Burly Hall, Jackie and Kathy Caudle, George Dixon, George Pharis, James Milan, Charles Blankenship, Tom and Francine Crowe, Nathan Winters, Randy Winters, Dale Rickets, Tony Ooten, Fay Frigon, etc... There are too many to list. They will be happy to tell you how the STS has worked for them. And, don't be fooled by the cheaper version made by other companies that only does half of what the STS will do. We, also, offer a 100% money back guarantee and to this day haven't had a single person not be satisfied with the STS. Thank you.


----------



## Jeebus Kliest (Mar 5, 2005)

I see the pictures and I have read what there is to read here, but do you have a site set up with more detail on your product?


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Sounds like a good piece of equipment.

John, did you mount this system on Dwayne's bow? I shot with him at your last shoot and he was still getting used to the new bow. Did he get that bow dialed in?

Jon


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*thanks to everyone*

Just wanted to thank everyone for the messages on my STS and to let them know that for their convenience, we do take credit cards over the phone. Thanks to John for all his help in promoting this product for me. If anyone has any more questions, just give a holler. We'll get back to you right away! We do have a flyer that I can email to you if you'd like more info. Just msg me your email and it will be sent promptly.
Thanks again!!!!
Joe


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

*jonnybow*

yes i did and Dwayne is getting it dialed in well.Sorry to hear you cant shoot our shoot this weekend.Take care TTYL


Joe,thanks again your sts system is great,and i would say it a thousand more times
John V


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*purchasing the STS*

I've had a lot of people inquire about the best way to purchase an STS,
and I'm sorry to say that right now we do not have a website. The easiest way is to either call me at 731-286-6889 so I can get your name, address, credit card info, or email me your phone number so I can get back to you right away. You can also private msg me and I answer those promptly. My email is [email protected]. We priority mail all STS's so you should get them in two days. Our phone has been ringing off the wall since we've gotten
back from the ASA shoot in Kinder, LA. So, don't give up, keep on trying to reach us either through email or phone. 
Thanks again!
Joe


----------



## Mark250 (Dec 4, 2003)

Can you post a picture of it mounted on a Hoyt? I get the string osc. you talk about.


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

*Mze*

Is the muzzy compatable with sts


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*STS will work on any combination*

for everyones information, the STS system will work on any bow with any combination of sights, arrow rest, quiver,whatever assy, you might have, if you are not sure about your set-up just call me and let me know what you are shooting andf if I have to I will custom make whatever you need at no extra charge,anyone that knows me knows that I just love helping people shoot better and I will do whatever it takes, happy shooting, joe {STSman}


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

Mark250 said:


> Can you post a picture of it mounted on a Hoyt? I get the string osc. you talk about.


I can probably post some pics on a Hoyt by monday.  

Joe makes one version for Hoyts......it screws into your front stabilizer hole, and is tapped to accept your front stabilizer.

I just ordered one of those for one of my protecs, and the model shown in the pictures for one of my pro-elites. (pro-elites have a rear facing tapped hole for a stabilizer)


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*STS for hoyts*

thank you BIG COUNTRY for posting the info on hoyts, we will get your STS's on the way to you thursday morning, we greatly appreciate your order joe,


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

All pm's returned Thanks everybody


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

*Shoot thru system*

How does it work on a Martin X system?


----------



## TimMTP (Dec 4, 2002)

Wow. I built this exact thing 2 years ago and put it on my original Conquest. Shot with it at Gainesville that year. Lot of folks saw it and asked questions and a few told me to patent it. I even got some advise from some law types on these very forums on how to go about it.

Guess I should have went ahead with the patent, huh?  

FWIW, the system does work extremely well. And yes it will work on a Hoyt, just mount it in front.

Another benefit is that for you folks that got bit by a Mathews string (usually due to small amounts of torque in your grip) it will stop that too.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*to TIMmtp*

Dear Tim,
We designed the STS system 3 1/2 years ago and went into production on it 3 years ago. Shops have been buying from us since then. But, it has finally taken off just in the last year. Sometimes, it just takes a while for good things to get going. But, we'd be happy to send you one   
But, anyways, at least good minds think alike. Call me if you have any questions.
Joe


----------



## TimMTP (Dec 4, 2002)

STSman said:


> But, we'd be happy to send you one Joe


Thanks. But I already have one. I believe I built mine out of a Cobra cable guard and a Sims Stabilizer enhancer. I also built another one that comes straight out of the rear stab hole. The problem with it was that it would interfere with the cables as you came to full draw. For you folks that may think you can build one cheaper...you could be wrong. You have to have your cable guard (or whatever you plan on using) machined to accept the stud that the enhancer fits into. You add that into the cost of materials and you will see that they are charging a very fair price.

I hope you guys do well. I know I liked mine.

And if you haven't yet, take my wife's advise...patent it!


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*to TImMTP*

thank you tim for saying something about the price of the STS, we definatly did everything we could to keep the price down, I love to help people shoot better , and at the price we sell the STS at, everyone hopefully can aford 39.99 to be able to shoot better. I would like to meet you sometime, joe


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*STS on hoyts*

Here are the pictures of the STS front mount for hoyts and bows with no rear stabilizer holes.
Thanks for asking for them.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

*martin*

can one shoot with martin x cam


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Joe Thanks for posting pics for a hoyt,i have been ashed alot for them and dont have a hoyt to put it on
John


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## STSmansdaughter (Mar 11, 2005)

Bump it up.


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Will it fit on the Martin Nitrous X system ? I would like to put it on my SlayR and see how it performs.


(X)


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

i sent you a pm let me know what you think
thanks
rob k


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Bump It Up


----------



## topwatersc (Oct 18, 2004)

Once again we want to know does it work on a Martin nitrous X shot thru system?


----------



## centerx (Jun 13, 2002)

Pretty impressive list of pros and many of them shoot a Mathews..

Does this work in conjunction with the string supressors that come on the Mathews? Do you have to time them so the string hits all of the supressors at the same time? What does it do diffrently then these supressors??


----------



## Jayhawk (Nov 1, 2004)

I read the other thread and found no answer. 

Does this work with the Martin shoot through system? 

Nitrous X of Fury X

Thanks

inquiring minds want to know.

Thanks


Ron


----------



## leon j chartier (Dec 12, 2004)

*sts system*

When I first read about it on archery talk I was a little skeptical,Because it sounded to good to be true. So I bought it and figured ha why not if it works great if not I'll sell it in the classifieds.Well I'm not selling it in fact I plan on buying another one for my ar34 or my wifes martin. THIS THING REALLY WORKS.My conquest 3 feels and shoots like a silky smoooooooth shooting machine.It is with out a doubt the best money I've spent on archery equipment in a while besides going to a weekend at bernies.


THANK YOU.


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

how long do the rubber things on the end last?

how much are they to replace??




nevermind, i searched and found it... 



does the sts take any of the very little thump out of the allegience??? :smile:


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sts*

:thumbs_up Bump this up


----------



## 98Redline (May 20, 2003)

For a hunting bow, will the STS system take out any string noise? Can I loose my string leeches in lieu of the STS. I would like the extra FPS, but not at the expense of more bow noise.

Also does anybody have a pic of one of these mounted on a Hoyt Elite riser.
The elite risers do have a hole in the back, but it is angled down at about a 20 degree angle.


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*The STS*



98Redline said:


> For a hunting bow, will the STS system take out any string noise? Can I loose my string leeches in lieu of the STS. I would like the extra FPS, but not at the expense of more bow noise.
> 
> Also does anybody have a pic of one of these mounted on a Hoyt Elite riser.
> The elite risers do have a hole in the back, but it is angled down at about a 20 degree angle.


You can lose everything on your string if you like. Sometimes, on some of the different bows leaving them on can be a little bit (very little bit) beneficial. Some of the VERY short hunting bows, it takes the string noise out, but not necessarily makes it quieter - just gives it a different dead sound with no string oscillation noise, but it definitely makes it more forgiving. (shoots tighter groups). If the hole is angled down in the inside of the riser, you have to use the front mount STS system. There are pics in the manufacturers forum of the STS on the rear and front style bows. If you can't find them, PM us back with your email and we will send them to you.
Hope to hear from you soon.
Joe


----------



## Gajbird (Sep 17, 2003)

*STS system*

STSMan you have a pm
Thanks, Jay


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

silly question but can you get it in silver :thumbs_up


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*In silver*

At this time, we send out all the STS's in black. But, if you'd like, we can send you one before it is finished. It would be a dull aluminum but you can buff it yourself if you'd like. We've had a couple of other inquiries about this too. Feel free to call if you have anymore questions too. :smile: :smile:


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

*Last Question I Promise !*

Alot Of People Are Useing Magnocks Do You Think That The Quick Stop Of The String Will Pop The Magnet Out ? I Know This Is Really A Question For Magnock People But Have You Seen This Done With Them Yet ?


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*STS and Magnocks*



PA.JAY said:


> Alot Of People Are Useing Magnocks Do You Think That The Quick Stop Of The String Will Pop The Magnet Out ? I Know This Is Really A Question For Magnock People But Have You Seen This Done With Them Yet ?


The owner of Magnock and I are already discussing this problem because the other brand of string stoppers have been popping magnets out and tearing up the Magnock systems. So we are going to test this out over the next week. And, I think, the results are going to be positive and not tear up the Magnock system. But we need another week of testing to make sure that you will not have any problem using the systems together.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

thank you ! :thumbs_up


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2005)

*I'll take two more.*

Received mine on Saturday. Easy to install and makes a whale of a difference. Removed the cat whiskers and bow is still dead quiet.

Bow is 60 lb. Bowtech Allegiance.. Took to shop and demo'd Left info with several on where to acquire them. 

Installed my second one on buddies Bowtech Patriot 04. While both of these bows were quiet to begin with, I still like the feel of the STS system and gaining back a few fps by removing the other string suppressors.

Tried one on a new Switchback at the shop. Got rid of the remaining string vibration on that bow without loss of speed.


----------



## John316 (Aug 23, 2003)

*Didnt think of that*



PA.JAY said:


> Alot Of People Are Useing Magnocks Do You Think That The Quick Stop Of The String Will Pop The Magnet Out ? I Know This Is Really A Question For Magnock People But Have You Seen This Done With Them Yet ?


I never thought of that.....I use and love the magnock system and i just sent out a MO for a STS today.....oh well when i get it i can help Joe test it out too i guess


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 24, 2004)

will you be at the asa in sc I would like to look at one in person?


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Sts Will Be At Myrtle Beach*

We will be at the ASA shoot in Myrtle Beach, SC and have several with us. Watch for the posting of the STS CHALLENGE coming soon. :zip: :wink:


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

just got off the phone with a very lovely lady that took my order ! :thumbs_up 

I WAS TOLD BY A COUPLE PEOPLE THAT THIS WAS THE BEST THING THEY EVER BOUGHT FOR ARCHERY ! THATS SAYING SOMETHING !

I DID TRY ONE WITH MAGNOCKS ! I PITCHED THE MAGNOCKS BECAUSE THATS THE ONLY SOUND I HEARD WAS THE MAGNOCK RECEIVER! 
AFTER I TOOK IT OFF I SHOT MY BOW WAS SO SMOOTH I RAN TO THE TARGET JUST TO SEE IF I HIT IT !! I HONESTLY DID'NT FEEL THE ARROW LEAVE MY BOW!! :smile: 
GREATEST INVENTION SINCE TP !!! :thumbs_up


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

The cable slider comes almost all the way back to where my string was when I draw my bow. It looks like the rubber cushion would be hitting my bus cable. I guess what I am trying to ask is there a way that I can install the sts on my bow since the cables move so far? Does the rubber stopper need to be dead center of the string or can the string hit the stopper on the edge and still work like designed?


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*jim p*



jim p said:


> The cable slider comes almost all the way back to where my string was when I draw my bow. It looks like the rubber cushion would be hitting my bus cable. I guess what I am trying to ask is there a way that I can install the sts on my bow since the cables move so far? Does the rubber stopper need to be dead center of the string or can the string hit the stopper on the edge and still work like designed?


Please PM me with your phone number and I'll explain exactly what you can do to make the STS work for you. I will definitely call you.


----------



## LU E LU I (Mar 29, 2003)

QUESTION????
Will the STS work on a bow that has no rear Stab hole only a front stab hole with a V-Bar System and Stab or a side weight system with a stab?????
Deborah.


----------



## sittingbull (Jan 19, 2003)

STSman...Has anyone asked the question as to the physical weight of the entire sts system?

I take it that the solid block that is mounted on the bow stabilizer hole is aluminum. But if you could tell me what the total weight is I would appreciate it....thanks...sittingbull


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Weights*

The STS rear mount system weights 3 oz and the front system weighs just under 5 oz.
Thanks for the question.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

After shooting with John V. last weekend, I was sold on the STS. I ordered 5 for the shop and 1 is immediately going on my Allegiance and the string silencers are coming off. I hope to gain a few FPS.

It is an awesome system.

Jon


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*Sts*



jonnybow said:


> After shooting with John V. last weekend, I was sold on the STS. I ordered 5 for the shop and 1 is immediately going on my Allegiance and the string silencers are coming off. I hope to gain a few FPS.
> 
> It is an awesome system.
> 
> Jon


Great news!!!! John V. is a terrific guy!!!!


----------



## chimi chunga (Mar 15, 2005)

*Sts And Robinhood With Hoyt*

Hey everyone. I was just so proud of this group, Joe just built me a polished front mount STS. I put it on my bow and at 45 yards - LOOK AT THIS AMAZING GROUP!!!!!!!!! This is my FIRST ROBINHOOD past 20 yards!!!!!!!!
I was just so proud I had to grab my camera. So, if ANYONE HAS ANY DOUBTS about how their bow will shoot.........proof is in the puddin'.


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

Awsome ! Great Job! I Get Up Every 10 Minuite Looking For The Mail Man !


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

i just put mine on my bow a few minutes ago!!


----------



## Magnockman (Jun 13, 2002)

*STS / Magnock system*



PA.JAY said:


> Alot Of People Are Useing Magnocks Do You Think That The Quick Stop Of The String Will Pop The Magnet Out ? I Know This Is Really A Question For Magnock People But Have You Seen This Done With Them Yet ?


I tried the STS on 4 different bows and the design was versatile enough to fit them all. Two attached to the front, one on the side and one on the back of the riser. That was nice. I was impressed that on the Martin Scepter III it quieted the limb pocket “whack” about 50% and the Magnock receiver contacts on the shoot through cables virtually disappeared. 

One important note: I had to tied the receiver in better by running 2 more wraps of serving string though the hole. The standard instructions requiring 3 times through wasn’t enough to keep it from stretching the serving and eventually causing them to snap from the g-forces. It’s hard to imagine the amount of force it takes to snap 3 braided .021 Diamondback center serving strings but its there- of course the higher the bow poundage the higher the risk of snapping the strings. 

There are a few more positive things; there was no noise from the receiver and no magnets popped out from stopping so suddenly (my the bowstring center serving is the right diameter, the receiver is tied on properly and I applied a small dab of super glue in the corner of the receiver barrel on the magnet) and the STS reduced the oscillation of the receiver after the shot. Also the arrows still hit the same hole at 25 yards shot from a Hooter Shooter so installing the STS didn’t change the speed or compromise the accuracy. 

In conclusion there is very limited information using the STS with the Magnock system and we really don’t know what the best method of using both systems together is. So we must caution Magnock users by saying *“If you use the Magnock system with any string suppressor system do it at your own risk”. * 

Other than that it appears Joe has a nice string suppressor system and it can tame the shock and quiet the bow without using string silencers that slow down the bowstring.


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## qualitymilk1 (Apr 23, 2004)

*Ibo Hc?*

Would this thing be legal for IBO Hunter Class? Might they look at it as a V-Bar? Just wondering.

Thanks in advance.

Damon


----------



## STSman (Mar 7, 2005)

*It is IBO legal*



qualitymilk1 said:


> Would this thing be legal for IBO Hunter Class? Might they look at it as a V-Bar? Just wondering.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Damon



Shooting3d has already confirmed with Ken Watkins (President of the IBO) that the STS is legal for the BH class.


----------



## Hoytusa84 (Jul 15, 2003)

Hey it sounded really good! But is it made with hunting in mind only? I am a target shooter anyway. I am not sure will it be redundant for target shooting... Any comments target archers? Am very interested.


----------



## shooting3d (Jan 12, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooow!*

The question has been asked four times with no response. *DOES THIS WORK WITH X CAM BOWS?????????????????????*
Thanks,
Jbird


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Jay, I'll let you know very soon. I think it will but I also think the wide axles might be the only way to be able to sneak the bar and limbsaver in without cable interference.

I know this question has been asked a few times, I'll try it out and let everyone know.

Jon


----------



## HNTNWHTTAIL4LF (May 1, 2004)

ttt


----------



## HNTNWHTTAIL4LF (May 1, 2004)

I am always looking for something that may benefit me in my shooting and this sounds like it may help.. Will it work on a Mathews with the roller guards and string suppressors??
If so i may have to get one and try it out... Thanks.


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

people are using it on apex's...so yeh.....all you need is a bow with a string and a hole to mount it


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Wide Axels*

The wide axles are a deal breaker for me. If you have to use them for it to work, I'll pass because I get cable interference on my bow arm with the wide axles. Maybe they could offer a smaller diameter rubber head.
Jbird


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Jay, I can't tell you the answer but.....I'll do this for you. PM me your address and I'll send you an STS, you put it on your bow and if it works and you like it, keep it, send me the $40 plus shipping. If you don't, send it back.
My RazorX is apart and in pieces and I don't have time to put it back together. I was going to do it tonight but got too busy.

Sorry Jay.

deal?

Jon


----------



## gdaddy (Jul 29, 2003)

*sts*

I bought one at Myrtle Beach from Mrs.STS while STSMAN was busy with the STS challange.She did a great job explaining how it works and how to install and set it.She was right on with all the info and it preforms great.No shock,tighter groups,it's a great product,and theyl are great folks to deal with.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Jon*

What is the outside diameter of the rubber pad?
Thanks,
Jay


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

its about an inch

if you need an exact measurement iwill go see for ya.

it is just a limbsaver  


Ty


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Jbird said:


> What is the outside diameter of the rubber pad?
> Thanks,
> Jay


Oh man, I'm not in the shop today but as 2nd chance said, it is a limbsaver. I'll measure it for you later today. Sorry for the delay.

Jon


----------



## kennybowtech (Jan 5, 2004)

How does the STS tighten your groups? Bows today have no hand shock, and as far as a hunting application, what is faster, speed of sound, or an arrow fired out of a bow. Someone needs to tell me how it tightens groups


----------



## bucknasty (Jun 18, 2004)

well, kenny, average speed of sound is 1100 ft/s. your bow may shoot 300 ft/s, so sound is a lot faster. if you put the sts on and shoot 100 arrows, then take it off and you will be surprised how much shock your bow has. 

it tightens groups by not letting your string pass brace height where the power stroke has ended. past this point is where we make most of our mistakes and where string oscillation really occurs. before you nock it try it. 

btw, i cut my bar off on the back so i could mount the bracket vertically and get it a little closer to to my nocking pt. i shoot an '05 patriot with only 1 cat whisker below the idler wheel. it is unbelievable how quiet and shock free it is now. unbelieveable.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

kennybowtech said:


> How does the STS tighten your groups? Bows today have no hand shock, and as far as a hunting application, what is faster, speed of sound, or an arrow fired out of a bow. Someone needs to tell me how it tightens groups


The STS may not tighten your groups at all, but it also might. As far as no hand shock.....you'd be surprised what has hand shock and what doesn't. I don't think that broad of a statement can be made.

Kenny, where are you going with the question about what is faster, sound or an arrow? If you have a quiet bow that is the same speed as a noisy bow, which one will be more deadly?



Jon


----------



## kennybowtech (Jan 5, 2004)

I'm not slamming anything, just wanting some answers. I know how everyone gets on here about products they believe in, so calm down boys. I've heard it's the best thing since sliced bread, and I've heard no improvement noticed. Johnnybow the answer to your question is both or neither, it all depends on circumstance, and of course your going to be on the bandwagon you sell them. Their are new gadgets for something invented everyday, some believe in them, others see no use for them, guess which side I fall into :beer:
A wise man once said "It is what you make of it", if your bow is a loud joy buzzer to you, than that is what it is, you need a product like this. My bow must have been made on a Tuesday 

Thank you for your response bucknasty :beer:


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

Kenny. Believe me, I understand your concern.
Yes, I sell them but I don't force them at anyone. If it works for you, great but if not, thats ok too. Not every product works for everyone.

Let me put it to you this way...I have sent some out to people on here for them to try, no charge. If they like them, they pay, if they don't, they send them back. Thats a win-win. If I didn't believe in them, I wouldn't send them to folks like this. 

I don't think I was anything but calm in my response to your questions.

Jon


----------



## kennybowtech (Jan 5, 2004)

JB yes that is a win-win deal, you must be a good man and run a good shop (NO BS). Maybe I shouldn't have said skeptical, It's more like curious. I'm no different than anyone else when it comes to wanting the best bang for my buck. I work hard for my money and before I shell out 40.00 I'd like to get as much info as possible, that's all I wanted. If I sounded like a smart azz it's because I am  ........ I'm curious, and interested, just not convinced. good luck on your sales of the sts, and when I'm ready I'll pm you, i'm also curious about the wac'em BH's


----------



## deadaim (Feb 18, 2004)

*Ill take one for a mathews outback*

on the send it if I like it I pay 40 if I dont I send it back  pm me if your willing and ill give you my address Thanks Les


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Deadaim*

I am sure Jon only sends out the sts on the pay me if you like or send it back deal to people he knows. He offered the deal to me and I may soon take him up on it but he has met me face to face and we have already done business on a bow.
Jbird


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

AMEN JBird! I would love to be able to trust everyone like they are good people, most folks on here are great but......I can't afford to send out hundreds of these to folks I don't know or haven't met and thats what it would come to. So, the folks who I know or whom I've done business with in the past are the ones I make this offer to and they know who they are.

I have a few out there already and I don't expect them back!

Jon


----------



## deadaim (Feb 18, 2004)

*my feedback*

on here should speak for itself or ask in kentuckyHunting.com classifieds there are several that will tell you I have never ripped anyone off  But I know what your saying in these days and times Its hard to trust anybody...I have a garage full of archery/hunting fishing related equipmernt that either doesnt do what it says or doesnt work for me. I Purchase it try it and sell it if i dont like it sometimes (usually at a loss )But ive slowed down on that the last couple of years if I find something that works I keep it ! and when the new stuff comes I try not to fall into it  Anyway good luck with your product hopfully ill run into someone on the 3d range that will let me try out there sts . it sounds like a great product from the reviews. But so did the BAKER CLIMBING TREESTAND


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

deadaim said:


> it sounds like a great product from the reviews. But so did the BAKER CLIMBING TREESTAND



This wont turn your wife into a widow!!

Jon


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

JBird, I finally got to see the STS in action on a NitrousX setup, works well with the short axles! Sorry it took so long and you had to ask so many times.

The answer is yes and you DON'T need long axles.

Get with me if you want to try it out.

Jon


----------



## lastcaveman (Nov 4, 2003)

What about string wear after a few hundred or so shots and can the limb saver be replaced. LC


----------



## HOAAS (Oct 12, 2004)

Yes You Could Just Apply A New Limbsaver. Also The Sts Comes With Serving Material To Put On The String Where The String Hits (just In Casers) Brigitte Told Me The Other Day That Joe Has Been Shooting Them For Approx 4 Years Now, And Has Never Had To Replace The Limbsaver. Better To Nok It Before Ya Knock It. Works Great.


----------



## jonnybow (Aug 27, 2002)

I understand that it is difficult to listen to praise of a product from someone who is selling it but.........the reason I sell it is because I believe in it.

I guarantee that you will be amazed how much noise and shock is eliminated from your bow when you install this product. My Allegiance is so quiet, the only thing you'll hear when I shoot it the arrow hitting the target, is is simply incredible. I was able to remove the complete string hush kit and reduce noise and vibration completely.

Give it a shot for yourself, you will be a believer.

Jon


----------



## karday (Aug 20, 2002)

*STS on a Merlin*

I ordered one of the STS sytems for a Merlin Super Nova I just got. This bow was shooting better than my others already. (still not sure why?) Can't believe how fast I got it! I put it on Saturday and I am cautiously optimistic. Why? because everything new I hang on abow seems to improve things ....for about 3 days. The reduction of noise was immediately obvious, but then I wasn't too concerned about noise for a target rig anyhow. It took no time to install and I was shooting it in about 15 minutes. Groups semed to tighten both Saturday and Sunday, so I have two more days to find out if the 3 day factor is present. This is very similar to the Buzz Buster I got from Pearson Archery that I tried on a Pearson Freedom Pro Hunting bow. It also worked but turned to be a flawed design when used on certain setup and tended to come loose on the cable guard. Interesting thing is I was never really aware that the string moving beyond the static brace point upon firing was contributing to accuracy errors until now. Went back to review some slow motion imagery of bow shots and in fact saw the string oscillation I never paid any attention to before. The longer the arrow stays on the string the more chance we have of making a mistake. I did notice some loosening of arrow rest screws but not sure that wan't there before. After tightening them they stayed put. Will report any significant changes after I get a few hundred shots or get past the 3 day gaget zone.


----------



## hanksarchery (Apr 6, 2005)

*STS is great*

I own Hank's House of Archery in Fremont Ohio. I am usually nervous about new fad type products until I try them out. What an awesome product. I odered a few for the shop and put one on my 04 Timberwolf. I can't beleive the difference. STS man really has an awesome product and I can't wait to show my shooters and customers the obvious difference. Keep up the good work STS man. :smile: :smile:


----------



## kennybowtech (Jan 5, 2004)

I was skeptical also of of fad products, I bit the bullet and ordered for my cougar, what a difference it made. After talking with Joe, I knew it wasn't a fad item so I ordered two, 1 for the cougar, and 1 for my mighty mite. Everyone thinks their bow is smooth and shock-free, I think it's a "pride" thing, Put an STS on and you will not believe the difference. I'm sold on them


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

this thing is awesome...no more vibration at ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!

all my bows will have this...so nice to have a dead grip  

fast shipment also.....JB


----------



## Brewdog (Nov 23, 2003)

Just got off the phone with Joe to order one!
Took a while to get through, but I finally did. Hang in there if you are trying because he is busy!

Super nice guy who is obviously putting out a good product!

Can't wait to get it on my Maverick and see how she does!

Brewdog-


----------

